
Takipi: Groovy for Java Developers? Meet Gradle, Grails and Spock - samber
http://blog.takipi.com/groovy-for-java-developers-meet-gradle-grails-and-spock/
======
vorg
Apache Groovy joined the Apache Software Foundation in November last year
(2016) and, like all products at ASF, should be tagged with "Apache" on first
use in a new context like a web page such as yours. On your web page, that
would be "Apache Groovy" one time near the top, and "Groovy" the other 32
times.

This is a small burden for those benefiting from Groovy integration,
considering all the good things the ASF provides in return. Unfortunately, the
Groovy project management (PMC) chairperson at Apache is ignoring this
requirement. That doesn't mean you should also poke the finger at the ASF.

> it includes a list of features that differentiate it from Java, such as:
> Static and dynamic typing

Groovy's original use case was as a dynamically-typed language for the JVM.
Virtually no-one uses its more recent static typing because of QA issues.

> Groovy is one of the 20th most popular programming languages for July 2016

Groovy jumped from 0.33% to 1.18% in a single month 6 months ago. See
[http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index?page=Groovy](http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index?page=Groovy)
This indicates either cheating by Groovy's backers or erroneous measurement by
Tiobe. Groovy's long-term rating (Oct 2007 to Jan 2015) at Tiobe sits at 0.1%.

> Gradle is a tool built in Groovy that helps us with our Java

Gradle is built in Java, not Groovy. It has provided Groovy as a DSL, but will
be providing Kotlin as its preferred DSL for writing build scripts and addons
with Gradle 3.0, due soon.

> On the official website you’ll be able to find the major sites who chose
> Grails

They "chose" Grails, but sites aren't choosing Grails anymore. Virtually no-
one upgraded from Grails 2 to 3 when it was released early last year.

> you can find a long list of Groovy related projects, such as: GPars

GPars has been bundled with the Groovy distribution since its production
release.

> Java developers have a pretty good chance to come across Groovy during one
> project or another, due to the impressive tools written in it

Groovy's main use is for small scripts testing Java code, and build scripts.
It's not very good for larger projects, for which a statically-typed language
(e.g. Java, Kotlin, Scala) is better.

